# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  The new Belle

## Abi

Finally! The old drery old Belle hasbeen replaced by one that actually has a voice. She mouthy, sharp, and a proper Dingle!

Shes so funny! What did we do without her?!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

she is so much better than the other one she actually talks and is a true dingle

----------


## Abi

Shes gobby as well, as Lisa said, shes a hand-held Cain!

----------


## Kaydie

She's really cute and Quite a good little actress from what Ive seen.How old is she meant to be?

----------


## Abi

Shes at school, so maybe 7 or 8

----------


## Luna

:Cheer:  well done belle she was brilliant tonight

----------


## samantha nixon

she was really good tonight and she is a great actress

----------


## Bryan

i never noticed it was a new one, just was shocked that she spoke! belle dingle speaking!   :EEK!:   she certianly has a bit of a gob on her, so shell fit in well as a member of the hillbilly dingles.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Are you sure it's a new one? She looks very similar to me!

----------


## Charmed

She's so funny!

And definately a Dingle!

----------


## Jemma

Awww I love her! She's so much better than the old Belle and she's quite a good lil actress bless her!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

shes good isnt she. Getting sent home from school for fighting, true dingle style, and when she replied 

"but Cain does it"

----------


## feelingyellow

love her, she has a really stand-out voice and i has lots of good comedy lines   :Cheer:  

Zak: No punching people today
Belle: OK, if she teases me - i'll kick her   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

She gets better and better. Well done on getting such a fab little actress, EM!

----------


## Amz84

I love her too!! best newcomer award i feel prob next year thats if they dont change her!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I love her too!! best newcomer award i feel prob next year thats if they dont change her!!


Best newcomer!? Hang on a minute! She's only been in like one episode!  :EEK!:  lol!

----------


## Amz84

i know she's only been in one episode but she's so cute!!

----------


## sarahwelford

she is brilliant and so funny she just acts like a dingle.

----------


## Abbie

> Best newcomer!? Hang on a minute! She's only been in like one episode!  lol!


i know but she is so cool

----------


## shannisrules

i refer to her as an extra ash shes hardly ever in the episodes

----------


## Jade

she cracked me up last week!.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> Finally! The old drery old Belle hasbeen replaced by one that actually has a voice. She mouthy, sharp, and a proper Dingle!
> 
> Shes so funny! What did we do without her?!


I wish she didnt have a voice its the most annoying squeaky voice on tv  :Rotfl:

----------

